# Today 2pm Individual Showjumping. Come on Ben and Nick!



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

Do we think we can do it?

Maybe we can just squeak a medal. Tic Tac seems to be jumping better and better and Big Star is such a machine... just not quite all fallen into place for him.


----------



## dixie (19 August 2016)

its possible isn't it - so pleased they all start from a zero score again - it gives everyone a chance & our two are not that far off the pace.


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

Plus our guys got a rest on team medals final day... which might be a good thing...


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (19 August 2016)

No they didn't,they have had to jump every round.


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

Did they? Oh they jumped as individuals, is that right? Confused. ****** thought it was too good to be true lol


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (19 August 2016)

Yes that's correct.They have however jumped one less round than the horses who jumped off for the bronze medal. That could help.


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

OLDGREYMARE said:



			Yes that's correct.They have however jumped one less round than the horses who jumped off for the bronze medal. That could help.
		
Click to expand...

True, and that was the Germans who had looked pretty good previously, and Canada... oh well we'll see

The link in case anyone like me was scrabbling about the BBC's utterly confusing website to find it...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36777559


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

NICK IN after this rider!


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

Can't look


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

Clear!!!! Brilliant!!


----------



## dixie (19 August 2016)

stupid computer, kept buffering so I missed most of it.  Well done Nick !!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 August 2016)

Awesome round by Nick. Not sure I breathed the whole time!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 August 2016)

I missed the order, when is Ben Maher on?


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Awesome round by Nick. Not sure I breathed the whole time!
		
Click to expand...

Cheered at my desk. Getting some funny looks across the office...


----------



## cold_feet (19 August 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I missed the order, when is Ben Maher on?
		
Click to expand...

Next up.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 August 2016)

thanks


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

Cloooose to the water aw no fence down!


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

A 4 for Ben no time faults


----------



## Tasha! (19 August 2016)

Nooo I missed both brits 
Got held up at the yard, icing my TB's freshly blown tendon -_-


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2016)

I'm watching it half an hour behind you on iplayer, so only just seen Nick Skelton jump, and wow he rode hard for that.  Really well done.


----------



## numptynoelle (19 August 2016)

Ooh, I didn't realise they started on zero again :redface3: 

Hooray for Nick, and fingers crossed that Ben gets through - Tic Tac does look super.


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

Canada and Brazil riders having a mare...


----------



## Tasha! (19 August 2016)

Not sure I think Ben really deserves to get through, he's not had a clear all competition has he?


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

Triple X, come on lad. Love to see him go well...


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 August 2016)

Sure triple x just touched the water? Shame about that last pole


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 August 2016)

I just happened to switch on to catch Nick.  Fab round.  Shame for Ben but I hope that Nick can get a medal again.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 August 2016)

OMG! Poor Meredith and what an honest horse :eek3:


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

Did she retire? Computer buffered!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 August 2016)

Yes totally messed up the first, jumped the second then retired


----------



## suffolkmare (19 August 2016)

Its on BBC now...having to dip in & out and sadly I will miss the next round and have to catch up later, grrr, but pleased our riders doing well today!


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2016)

How does it work?  Does everyone jump again or just the top section?


----------



## teapot (19 August 2016)

Top 20 jump again I think? Then any clears in that have a jump off I guess?


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

Unique is one word for him- yes we know he's doing something right but it's hard to watch!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			Unique is one word for him- yes we know he's doing something right but it's hard to watch!!
		
Click to expand...

Painful to watch!


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

I am reliably told his horses are happy to jump for him but they never look that happy to me!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 August 2016)

Got to go out, anyone know how I can record the rest?! Watching on blue button


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2016)

Is the second fence meant to look like a boat? Trying to understand its shape...


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 August 2016)

Ooo yay second round not till 5.30 I'll be back for that. 

Yes I think it's a boat?!


----------



## numptynoelle (19 August 2016)

Yey, Nick and Ben both through :smile3:


----------



## sasquatch (19 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			OMG! Poor Meredith and what an honest horse :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

I've only seen the past 15 mins of jumping, but oh no! her horse looked so brilliant and careful in the team competition.

I'm going to rewind during the break to see what happened


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Is the second fence meant to look like a boat? Trying to understand its shape...
		
Click to expand...

Dunno!  I wondered if it was meant to be an Olympic torch or something!!  They could have gone a bit more Rio with the fences - had a couple of Christ the Redeemers holding a pole or a row of sugar loafs!


----------



## numptynoelle (19 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			Dunno!  I wondered if it was meant to be an Olympic torch or something!!  They could have gone a bit more Rio with the fences - had a couple of Christ the Redeemers holding a pole or a row of sugar loafs!
		
Click to expand...

Best jump idea ever! Christ the Redeemers would hold a nice oxer up :biggrin3:


----------



## teapot (19 August 2016)

The water in the water trays looked too clean and not representative of the sailing waters. Maybe some fish, or some litter?


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

Here's the ones who have qualified for the next round

GBR 	SKELTON Nick	BIG STAR	0
AUS 	TOPS-ALEXANDER Edwina	LINTEA TEQUILA	0
NED 	DUBBELDAM Jeroen	ZENITH	0
SUI 	FUCHS Martin	CLOONEY	0
SUI 	GUERDAT Steve	NINO DES BUISSONNETS	0
ESP 	ALVAREZ MOYA Sergio	CARLO 273	0
QAT 	AL THANI Sheikh Ali	FIRST DEVISION	0
GER 	AHLMANN Christian	TALOUBET Z	0
GER 	DEUSSER Daniel	FIRST CLASS	0
FRA 	BOST Roger Yves	SYDNEY UNE PRINCE	0
USA 	FARRINGTON Kent	VOYEUR	0
SWE 	FREDRICSON Peder	ALL IN	0
CAN 	LAMAZE Eric	FINE LADY 5	0
ARG 	ALBARRACIN Matias	CANNAVARO 9	1
UKR 	TEBBEL Rene	ZIPPER	1
POR 	DINIZ Luciana	FIT FOR FUN 13	4
SWE 	VON ECKERMANN Henrik	YAJAMILA	4
NED 	SMOLDERS Harrie	EMERALD	4
GBR 	MAHER Ben	TIC TAC	4
CAN 	FOSTER Tiffany	TRIPPLE X III	4
FRA 	ROZIER Philippe	RAHOTEP DE TOSCANE	4
BRA 	VENISS Pedro	QUABRI DE L'ISLE	4
QAT 	AL RUMAIHI Ali Yousef	GUNDER	4
FRA 	STAUT Kevin	REVEUR DE HURTEBISE	4
USA 	WARD McLain	AZUR	
BRA 	DE MIRANDA Alvaro Doda	CORNETTO K	4
NED 	VAN DER VLEUTEN Maikel	VERDI	4


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

First Devision looks strong and so do Lamaze and Voyeur...


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2016)

That course looks big.


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

Ben's in early Emerald not going. Fences all over here...


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2016)

I think it's Ben now. it is!


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

Oh dear, that's not gone well...


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2016)

The time's a bit on the tight side - several of them have had a time fault.


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

I'm actually starting to feel a bit ill, not sure the conditions today will suit us...


----------



## sasquatch (19 August 2016)

Verdi is absolutely gorgeous!

is the round after this jump off if there are clears/no clears but lots of people on same amount of faults?


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

Yeah there'd be a jump off then.


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

Here's Nick can't watch....


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 August 2016)

Yasssssss


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			Here's Nick can't watch....
		
Click to expand...

I grab a tight hold of some of the flab round my middle!


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

Yaaaaaaaaay!!


----------



## teapot (19 August 2016)

Now if fences can start falling over...


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2016)

Our dog's looking at me like he thinks I'm a lunatic.


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Now if fences can start falling over...
		
Click to expand...

Got your wish once, long may it continue ha ha


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 August 2016)

Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhh going pit for dinner at 6.30, please everyone else just skittle the poles!!!


----------



## Bosworth (19 August 2016)

we are still in 1st place, crossing everything!


----------



## numptynoelle (19 August 2016)

My nerves can't cope with a jump-off.... 

*shakily pours large G&T*


----------



## claracanter (19 August 2016)

How many left to go..I can't bare it?


----------



## Bosworth (19 August 2016)

7 and currently 3 clears  make that 6 and 3 clears and now 5 and 3 clears


----------



## suffolkmare (19 August 2016)

Eek nerves jangling watching the rest go round...


----------



## claracanter (19 August 2016)

5 and 3 clears....so exciting


----------



## Bosworth (19 August 2016)

4 and 3 clears


----------



## teapot (19 August 2016)

Three to go, three fences down or three time faults would be grand. Where's that Rio breeze when you need it?


----------



## claracanter (19 August 2016)

Its a shame to wish bad luck on the last three but.....
Does anyone what injury Big Star had last year? Nick always said this horse could win an Olympic medal, lets hope he's right


----------



## Bosworth (19 August 2016)

2 and 4 to jump off this is going to be tight ...... 1 to go and 5 to jump off


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2016)

Oh no. One in the jump off won't get a medal.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 August 2016)

Now three won't get a medal


----------



## suffolkmare (19 August 2016)

Gulp, don't know whether to watch Nick or not...seems he does better when I don't watch ... so will go and start dinner!


----------



## Bosworth (19 August 2016)

my god Nick, what a brilliant round!


----------



## sasquatch (19 August 2016)

suddenly my wifi has gone down just as Nick entered


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 August 2016)

Oh.my.word. what happens if there are more clears? Another jump off or on the time?


----------



## Zero00000 (19 August 2016)

Fantastic fantastic round for Nick! 
And a great time...
Can't watch the rest haha


----------



## Bosworth (19 August 2016)

time i suspect


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 August 2016)

*trying hard to be sporting and not cheer when fences go down*


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2016)

Brilliant effort from Nick.  Fingers crossed.  That deserved a medal.


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			*trying hard to be sporting and not cheer when fences go down*
		
Click to expand...

My husband is telling me off for cheering at poles knocked.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			My husband is telling me off for cheering at poles knocked.
		
Click to expand...

oh noes! *whistles*


----------



## Pebble101 (19 August 2016)

My husband just told me I'm not very sporting!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 August 2016)

Voyeur is an amazing looking horse.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 August 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			Voyeur is an amazing looking horse.
		
Click to expand...

but rubbish at jumping


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2016)

Pebble101 said:



			My husband just told me I'm not very sporting!
		
Click to expand...

That's what mine is saying. I replied today I'm supporting, not sporting.


----------



## Pebble101 (19 August 2016)

Nick's got a medal


----------



## Bosworth (19 August 2016)

Silver or gold, keep crossing everything!!!!!!!111


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

Omg i can't look


----------



## Bosworth (19 August 2016)

gold !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## suffolkmare (19 August 2016)

woohoo came back njust right... GOLD!!!


----------



## numptynoelle (19 August 2016)

Yes yes yes!!!! GOLD!! Wooooo!


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2016)

Brilliant!  Hurray for golden Nick!


----------



## Zero00000 (19 August 2016)

Gold yessssss!!!


----------



## Pebble101 (19 August 2016)

GOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

He did it!!!!! I can't believe it!!!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 August 2016)

eyes leaking-so pleased for Nick, bloody brilliant.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (19 August 2016)

Woo hoo!!!! 

As soon as that pole went down I made the dog jump by cheering &#128514;&#128514;&#128526;&#128525;


----------



## Kadastorm (19 August 2016)

Yessss!!


----------



## Tasha! (19 August 2016)

Awesome 
Absolutely delighted for Nick and Big Star!!


----------



## tda (19 August 2016)

don't know about you lot but I'm crying my eyes out.!    Yeeeeeeeeessssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teaselmeg (19 August 2016)

Absolutely brilliant !!!!


----------



## oldie48 (19 August 2016)

Just fantastic, so pleased for Nick Skelton, a real cool dude!


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (19 August 2016)

I always said that Nick was robbed in London..Worked for him today. Fabulous result


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2016)

Yes I thought he had it in the bag in London.

I have to say, he looks much better in his teamGB jacket than the usual red one!


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 August 2016)

BRILLIANT!!!!!!  i am worn out now, that was gripping.....so pleased for nick and big star


----------



## Archangel (19 August 2016)

Fabulous - well done Nick and Big Star.


----------



## LeneHorse (19 August 2016)

That medal ceremony was so emotional. What a fabulous result


----------



## frostyfingers (19 August 2016)

Damn, missed the 2nd jump off but what a fantastic result.  Those jumps were enormous (what's the max height & spread) and looked so flimsy.  I wonder what Big Star's stud fee will be now, it's £2.5k but surely it'll go up?  Lovely, lovely horse and so beautifully ridden.


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

Cried xxx


----------



## Zero00000 (19 August 2016)

Nicks face when the national anthem played &#128546; when his bottom lip started trembling! What an achievement!

Well done Nick and Big Star, well deserved!


----------



## scotlass (19 August 2016)

If ever a horse was so appropriately named.

Fantastic result for Nick - who never lost faith that one day Big Star would win the Olympic title


----------



## Kadastorm (19 August 2016)

Such an emotional medal ceremony!


----------



## sasquatch (19 August 2016)

Nick looked like he was trying not to tear up there.

brilliant round, brilliant achievement for him.


----------



## cyberhorse (19 August 2016)

One of the best equestrian moments of all time! To see a childhood hero finally get the one that had always escaped him. Such an awesome horse and wonderful committed owners who stuck with it and did not just cash out. Excellent for the sport.


----------



## numptynoelle (19 August 2016)

Oh bless, I'm in tears (again) watching him trying to hold it together on the podium. What a man, and what a (Big) Star! :biggrin3:


----------



## rhylis (19 August 2016)

So happy for Nick and  Big Star! Followed his career ever since  the 80s when I would throw a temper tantrum if my parents wouldn't let me stay up to watch Olympia and horse of the year show on telly! Can't express how overjoyed I am right now!


----------



## Pebble101 (19 August 2016)

Does anyone remember him on Everest Lastic?  Showing my age now


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 August 2016)

Pebble101 said:



			Does anyone remember him on Everest Lastic?  Showing my age now 

Click to expand...

yes! At Olympia


----------



## rhylis (19 August 2016)

Pebble101 said:



			Does anyone remember him on Everest Lastic?  Showing my age now 

Click to expand...

High jump record! Yes incredible jump that was.


----------



## HashRouge (19 August 2016)

Well wasn't that amazing! This is the only one of the equestrian events that I've managed to watch all the way through and I'm so, so glad I did. Nick and Big Star just looked superb. I was so tense through each of their rounds but I think fate was with them today, they just didn't put a foot wrong. I was in Greenwich to see them win gold with the rest of the team four years ago and I'll admit I had a tear in my eye today watching Nick complete the set. What a day! Even my non-horsey dad was leaping around cheering after Eric's round! Think we all needed a lie down afterwards, the tension during the jump off was almost unbearable!


----------



## Amye (19 August 2016)

It really was brilliant! Big star jumped amazingly all day. Made it so much more tense Nick going first in the jump off but he put pressure on the others!! Well deserved and so glad he got the medal now he's announced they will both probably be retiring soon!


----------



## firm (19 August 2016)

It was amazing Your post is exactly the same for me! Well done to Nick and Big Star fab jumping.


----------



## Bradsmum (19 August 2016)

Fantastic result, glad I came home early from work to watch.  Loved it that Eric Lamaze gave Big Star a pat while they were waiting to mount the podium.


----------



## stencilface (19 August 2016)

Only just catching up on this, such a great pair, and feels all the sweeter for being quite unexpected.


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2016)

Wasn't that fabulous? So well deserved by horse and rider.


----------



## WandaMare (19 August 2016)

Couldn't be more happy for Nick, so well deserved and his face on the podium said it all   What a massive inspiration he is, a great rider that I have watched as long as I can remember, and a truly fantastic horse.


----------



## numptynoelle (19 August 2016)

I've just cried again after the update on BBC1 :redface3: (even with Mike Tucker's commentary)

 Must. Be. A. Grown. Up. At. Some. Point. :biggrin3:
(but Nick's bottom lip during the anthem.... *gulp*)


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2016)

Me too!  And didn't he just look smooth and perfect in that jump off compared to everyone else!


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 August 2016)

So well deserved. And after watching him n arko go so close only to unravel in 2004... a long awaited moment.


----------



## numptynoelle (19 August 2016)

He just looked like a proper horseman - everyone else (yes, I might be a wee bit biased) looked like they were on a lucky stride, or were kicking on for the hell of it. Nick is always good to watch from that perspective, and I hope that continues in years to come :smile3:

(ETS: that's in response to Honey08, in case it's not clear!)


----------



## suffolkmare (19 August 2016)

Watching his interview with Claire... is his hair naturally that GOLDEN still?! Will have to avoid a Donald Trump look!


----------



## Honey08 (20 August 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			He just looked like a proper horseman - everyone else (yes, I might be a wee bit biased) looked like they were on a lucky stride, or were kicking on for the hell of it. Nick is always good to watch from that perspective, and I hope that continues in years to come :smile3:

(ETS: that's in response to Honey08, in case it's not clear!)
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's exactly it.  He rode every moment of all three rounds, never winged it for a single moment.


----------



## numptynoelle (20 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			Yes, that's exactly it.  He rode every moment of all three rounds, never winged it for a single moment.
		
Click to expand...

Totally - he knew the line wanted, and that if he asked the horse for it, at that point, he'd get the result he needed. No flapping, or riding with ridiculously short reins, or spurring into an awkward angle, just knowing what your horse can do, and what you can do together, to get the best result.


----------



## Goldenstar (20 August 2016)

Just came in from a night out to see this fantasic result .
He's always been the most amazing naturally talented rider and he's worked and developed his skills throughout his career .
So so well deserved .


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 August 2016)

OMFG! I am still in bits now having just watched Nick and Big Star get what they both thoroughly deserve GOLD!!!!

I have followed Nick since I can remember.  I have a signed picture of him and J Nick somewhere.  I loved Apollo, the bay with the white blaze too. I couldn't be happier for him and all the connections.  Seeing him standing on the podium was amazing, bless him just about holding it together.  

Always enjoyed watching him ride, a true horseman and competitor.  Once the elbows go out, Nick is in business.  At last an individual gold to add to the collection. :biggrin4:


----------



## hobo (20 August 2016)

Just saw this news on yahoo as did not get to watch any, just so pleased for them made me tear up.


----------



## Fellewell (20 August 2016)

'No one puts Big Star in the corner' '

People may get sniffy about the finer points of other equestrian disciplines but I bet that nobody watching yesterday from whatever level/or none was in any doubt that they were witnessing a masterclass.

Nick Skelton may have broken his neck and have a hip replacement but on Big Star yesterday he still looked as lithe and supple as a teenager.

A truly sublime piece of riding.


----------



## Spilletta (20 August 2016)

Team GB have done amazingly well at Rio, but for me, Nick's gold is the best of them all. There have been a few fairy tales and stories that Hollywood couldn't make up, but this tops it


----------



## Spilletta (20 August 2016)

Just heard a nice telephone interview with his son Dan on the Morning Line. Best line was that you shouldn't ever give up - Nick certainly didn't!


----------



## TheOldTrout (20 August 2016)

I had to  go out literally as the last competitor finished (person picking me up asked 'Did I just see you jumping up and down in the hall?'!) so didn't catch the medal ceremony til later. The bronze medallist (Eric Lamaze??) looked genuinely pleased for Nick, I thought. Really nice to see.


----------



## claracanter (20 August 2016)

Such a fantastic win. To think nearly 40 years ago I used to be allowed to stay up late and watch the showjumping on TV and now one of those riders has now got a gold medal. Nick you and Big Star are superstars.


----------

